# [Java] Simple graphical interface for a tictactoe program?



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm just at the basics right now of Java and I have a project to create a tic tac toe program. I read a little about swing in java and thought that if I could make one for my tictactoe program, my teacher would really be impressed. But the problem is that I'm really at the basics. What our teacher expects us to make a simple 3x3 grid using integers which I thought is a little boring. I have no idea on how to make one, are there any tutorials showing beginners. Also, if it's too advanced, tell me because I only have two days to finish the program.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

.....bump


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

[url]http://forum.codecall.net/java-tutorials/2141-java-tutorial-tic-tac-toe.html[/URL]

That is a link to a decent tic-tac-toe tutorial. It's not too complicated, as he explains it fairly well. Do keep in mind that if this is your first GUI project, this might be a little confusing for you. Just follow what he tells you, and if you have any questions, you can either reply to this thread, or create an entirely new post. Sorry I didn't reply sooner, as you say your near a deadline.


----------

